# Solved: Please, you coding pros...



## verbalista (Oct 16, 2001)

There is no basic lefty cursor set designed for Mac OS X Snow Leopard. I made one cursor for myself, but, it's not perfect, I pasted in one on a transparent background for "Mighty Mouse".

Could you please take a half hour and make all of us lefties delighted?? Believe me, it IS disconcerting to see a cursor that comes in from the right when one is using a mouse on the left of the keyboard, one that has reversed buttons and is for left-handed use.

I know this must be a simple fix, if a complete novice like me could make just one.

So, there's an unfulfilled need out here, I would pay happily to have a classic set, including the "hand" cursor that looks like a left hand...
(I should add that I didn't check "CursorMania" because I don't want to give my info to a site so obviously set up to grab as much from each unsuspecting user as possible...)


----------



## chigsam (Jul 8, 2008)

Why can't you just throw them into a graphics editor and press mirror? Simply turning any 'right-handed' cursor into a 'left-handed'. After all, look at your own two hands, they are the same are they not? Just mirrored.


----------



## verbalista (Oct 16, 2001)

I tried that, it doesn't work. First of all, the cursors folder is well hidden from new Mac users, I can't find it. Second, Mighty Mouse can find the cursors, but, when you copy them and paste them into Photoshop Elements 9, they are changed and have solid backgrounds. You can't just flip them and paste them back.

If I can find the cursors folder, I can try to use the cursors directly, but, it's been my experience (on PC) that the cursors don't keep their characteristics (code) when brought into an art program. I looked for a Mac cursor creating program, but, couldn't find that, either (for OS X, Snow Leopard), only PC cursor creators seem to be out there.

I managed to make one basic lefty cursor, I took it from Google Images, created a transparent background, then, having erased the background on the new arrow, I copied it, dropped it on the transparent background and scaled it to fit into the size that Mighty Mouse uses. So, I have that one cursor now...but, that won't work with most other of the cursors that include a wrong-pointing arrow, they're more complicated. I think a cursor set coded and intended for use on this system would be a great treat.


----------



## verbalista (Oct 16, 2001)

P.S. On most forums, right-handed users suggest that we lefties "get used to it". I wonder how they would feel if all their cursors were reversed and pointing the wrong way.

Equal cursors for lefties!!

Seriously, thanks for trying to help me out, Chigsam.


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

verbalista said:


> I wonder how they would feel if all their cursors were reversed and pointing the wrong way.


Don't care either way. Just a pointing tool, after all.


----------



## verbalista (Oct 16, 2001)

Lordsmurf, I get it, you're laid back and comfortable with a bit of confusion...but, I've been using a cursor that goes with my work space for many years on several computers and don't see why a change to Mac should mean that I need to use backwards cursors. I already use backwards scissor and my guitar, which was strung for a right-handed person, is used that way (although I realize now that, when I was learning to play, I could have restrung it for my left hand). Those are only 2 examples of things I used backwards because most people are right-handed. It's so discouraging to find the right-handed people acting as though being left-handed is a disability;.


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

> left-handed is a disability


But being left-handed is a disability! Same for only being right-handed!

Some of us can use both hands. 

I want two cursors.


----------



## verbalista (Oct 16, 2001)

Actually, I do use both hands, but, each seems to be for specific tasks. Chopsticks: left, fork: right...computer mouse: left, guitar: right, and so on. Throwing left-handed and scissors right are probably products of finding only right-handed scissors when I was small, as are some of my right-handed behaviors. But, if my hand is tired, I can and do switch to the other hand. When I do a crossword puzzle while eating lunch, I've been asked how I am able to write with my left and eat with my right.
But, I don't need 2 cursors. My mouse is definitely a left-hand activity. I know you were kidding, anyway, and this explanation isn't necessary. But, it's just fun to be speaking to someone who also has the use of both hands. In my case, it's dominant and sub-dominant, not just one dominant hand.


----------



## AshleeD (Apr 16, 2010)

verbalista said:


> P.S. On most forums, right-handed users suggest that we lefties "get used to it". I wonder how they would feel if all their cursors were reversed and pointing the wrong way.


This almost sounded like a dare. It's hard to imagine that this would make much difference as a left handed person using right handed objects there is a physical impediment. Backwards pointers just look odd.

I reversed my cursor and felt confused and freightened but still think I'd get used to it eventually. Maybe it's more of an ambidexturous with a dash of ocd phenonema.


----------



## verbalista (Oct 16, 2001)

Hahaha. If you could see my desk, you'd put your OCD theory to rest.

Seriously, I'm appalled that people think it's weird to want cursors that are appropriate to mouse use. You're not the only one, AshleeD. But, I think it's conditioning, there are few left-handers compared to right-handers. So, we are the minority that should be pecked to death, for being different. However, I want left cursors for my left mouse, and I think it's only fair. I have no idea what "dare" is involved, it's a plea. If having backwards cursors were such a great thing, computers in general might be sent out with haphazard cursors, this one left, this one right, whatever suits the programmer on the day each was created. The reason cursors point right on the Mac is that most users are right-handed. Being left handed is not a disability, choice, or defect. It's simply a slightly different brain setup.


----------



## verbalista (Oct 16, 2001)

This forum is for people who write code, programmers, etc.

I think a philosophical discussion about dominant hands is not the point. I posted this thread to find someone who might want to throw together a little program/CD for left-handed users of Mac OS X.

That's all I want, just am reaching out to people who are able to create leftie cursors on the latest Mac. I would be delighted to pay for such a cursor set, I think other lefties would too. There are websites that sell lefty items, like scissors and measuring cups...why not a cursor set?


----------



## AshleeD (Apr 16, 2010)

No problem. I'm just having a poke at you. 

I could make the cursors. I doubt there is any coding involved. It is just an image or animation file that is saved in a particular format. Same with icon files are just images.

So just making the cursors, saving the file type with a mac cursor program and locating the cursor folder. Sounds simple enough. Are Mac's the same 13 cursor set as pc?

Ah but they would point right but still have a click point on the left. I'll check it out.

Edit: I downloaded a program and when you save the cursor file you set the click point (aka "hot spot") . Right handed is 0,0 and left would be 16,0 if it is 16x16 image for eg. 

Mac versions wouldn't be hugely different I suspect. I couldn't download a Mac program but it wouldn't be rocket science to use.


----------



## verbalista (Oct 16, 2001)

Well, if you are kind enough to try, thank you so much. I have already tried, but, it's not so simple as you think. I am no stranger to making cursors for PC, but, this new Mac OS X Snow Leopard had deliberately made cursor changes difficult and the cursor folder doesn't show all the installed cursors. "Mighty Mouse" is the popular Mac cursor program, if one doesn't use the resident cursors offered by the program, it wants a transparent background not flattened, and an image placed on it. The problem is that, unless you have a very steady hand and can draw a cursor, you need to separate a very tiny image (.16X.16) from it's background. You can blow that up, copy it, flip it, and put it on, but, some resolution is lost and I found the whole thing onerous. I love your advice, I will try to learn about the click point, how to set the numbers. If you are so super generous to make a cursor for me, please do the "hand" cursor. I have made myself a basic cursor already (albeit majorly labor intensive, LOL). Thanks!!


----------



## AshleeD (Apr 16, 2010)

I downloaded a mac cursor and used it on my pc. So they are the same. I have the cursor maker ready to go. So how about I make one transparent background send it to you to test then we'll make the rest.


----------



## AshleeD (Apr 16, 2010)

I didn't ask which style you would like. If you would like the mac style for Snow Leopard I'd need a copy. Or you could choose any style you like?

Here is a quick test run to see if it works on your OS. Ignore the aesthetics for the moment. The rest will appear exactly as you order. And yes a left hand cursor is not a problem. 

I'm glad to help, i'm a little listless atm so it gives me something to do.


----------



## verbalista (Oct 16, 2001)

Wow, I'm overwhelmed, AshleeD. I downloaded your cursor and extracted it...but, now I can't find my Mac OS X cursor folder (well hidden). I saw it somewhere yesterday, but, it's not in any of the expected folders (system, etc.). The way I managed to make my current lefty cursor work was to have "Mighty Mouse" make the switch for me. So, I'll look for it very carefully, it has to be somewhere!
Tomorrow, 7am my time, I need to go to Washington, D.C. for the day, I will be back working on this Friday. So, I'm packing, doing laundry, etc. right now, but, if I find time tonight, I'll so definitely get back to you. Thank you a zillion times.


----------



## verbalista (Oct 16, 2001)

Have now spent almost an hour on this, I really need to stop, LOL. But, since I can't find the cursor folder on this system, and, believe me, it must have some weird name (even tried "xcursor" which I found on Apple's page for coding), I tried to make Mighty Mouse take it. But, a box came up saying that the image must include an alpha channel and:
"an alpha channel lets the operating system know which parts of your cursor are transparent and which parts are opaque. To paste an inage into this table, it must be an RGB TIFF image with transparency".


----------



## verbalista (Oct 16, 2001)

P.S. There is no mention in David Pogue's "Switching to the Mac: The Missing Manual", either.


----------



## AshleeD (Apr 16, 2010)

That information helps.

Ok, let's try sending you a tif with an alpha channel then.

I had a look around and found an article that says Mighty Mouse will allow you to set the hotspot also. The article didn't say how. Either you will be able to click and drag with your mouse, or type in the co-ordinates. Let me know which.


----------



## verbalista (Oct 16, 2001)

It worked! Yes, the "hot spot" isn't exactly perfect, I need to fool around with how the cursor is over the "x" to close a window, but, the cursor looks great, clean, I'm so excited!
You sure know your stuff. I gotta find a way to thank you.


----------



## AshleeD (Apr 16, 2010)

So it has a crosshair to select the hotspot like my program. Too easy. 

Just show me the style you like and we can make them. You might like to take your time choosing so you get ones you really enjoy using. Remember, whichever style you like and it will be exactly the same on your screen. 

It's nice you are so excited.


----------



## verbalista (Oct 16, 2001)

This is such a generous offer. But, I need to pay you for this work, I will send money to Paypal, if you are registered there.

I have thought about what cursors to request, and, even though I have viewed many images of cursors, both on Google Images and by looking at the ad for Cursor Mania, I think that the basic set that came with my iMac is probably bests for me to use...with the exception of the "wait" cursor, which drives me nuts, LOL. But, the dove from Mighty Mouse is fine, I am currently using that, so, I think you probably don't need to make a cursor for that. It would be such a delight to have the "hand" cursor be a left hand, as I had for my PC. If you can make the iMac cursor set left-handed, it will just be natural and seamlessly work as I do my usual computer tasks. On the other hand, if it would be more fun for you to make a cursor set that's more creative...I did see some cursors in the Photoshop "Fireworks" logo that appeared to be pen nibs...I am a lifelong career writer, so, that would be fun and I doubt I would tire of it, LOL.
Anyway, the problem for me is that I can't find the cursor folder or see the cursor set on my Mac or in Google Images, and I don't know where else to look. This software (freeware, I think) purports to offer Snow Leopard icons for PC machines. Maybe you could see the icon set from that. I can't try it out with my Mac: http://www.beingmanan.com/wp/2009/0...-for-windows-7-with-wallpapers-icons-cursors/
I took this long to get back to you because I was considering all alternative cursors, and because I couldn't bear to have you do anything more for me without returning the favor, either in cash, or by doing something for you. Of course, if you need something written or edited, I'm a pro and eager to help. Don't judge my writing from these quick replies, LOL.


----------



## AshleeD (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm guessing in snow leopard an animated wait cursor would be done with a layered tif file. I worked as a 2d animation artist so it wouldn't be a problem if you were concerned about that.

I installed the icons and I am using them, but they are stored inside a theme file. I'll see if I can work around it. 

Don't worry about payment. I have to say the writting idea is appealing though. Maybe you can give me your email at the end and if I ever need a letter or something written you'll owe me one. I hated english, maybe not the subject, but my english teachers were always off-putting for some reason.


----------



## verbalista (Oct 16, 2001)

Most English teachers shouldn't be teaching the subject, LOL. Removed my email, hoping you copied it already...don't want it up for the whole forum community.

I will be only too delighted to write something for you, or edit something with which you are not happy. It's fun for me.

The spinning rainbow that came with Snow Leopard makes me dizzy, so, if you could substitute something else, that would be better. Right now I'm using the dove with flapping wings that came with Mighty Mouse, it's fine...but, I'm not sure I can install just one cursor without losing the rest...when I picked the stealth fighter lefty cursor from the Mighty Mouse set (the only lefty in the package) as my main cursor, all the others turned into stealth fighters! 

I can't believe you're doing this. I'm beyond grateful.


----------



## AshleeD (Apr 16, 2010)

Lol that colour wheel makes me laugh. It's really awful. Especially for an expensive Mac. 

I'll make the complete set for you so you can try figure out how to get them all working. I've been wondering if the shadow is missing on the cursor I made for you when you install it? The shadow is easy to make I just wondered if Snow Leopard adds the shadow (like windows) or it's on the tif file.

I got the theme file to open but I'm having some computer issues atm. It's a new computer and new OS that I'm getting used to. Please bare with me.


----------



## AshleeD (Apr 16, 2010)

Could you please test these for me? Better yet would you be able to attach a screen shot? Just so I can see what I'm doing.


----------



## verbalista (Oct 16, 2001)

Mighty Mouse won't show me the bulk of these cursors, so, I couldn't change them individually. It claims to accept "cursor sets", but, this group doesn't show up as a "cursor set", even though it's all in the same folder. I will try to submit the group while still in .rar , but, not optimistic.
So, I tried the basic select cursor alone. It did replace the right-handed cursor and became visible instead of the right cursor. It was able to move open windows around, but, it couldn't click on the "x" to close a window. Also, it was a bit hard to see, looked fuzzy once it was working as a cursor, even though it was large and clear in the extracted folder.


----------



## verbalista (Oct 16, 2001)

I'm thinking this job is too much to ask of you. Clearly, Apple has made changing the cursors difficult on purpose. There is a way, built into Snow Leopard, to make cursors larger. But, no alternative cursors are offered. I have no idea why this is so, maybe they just wanted to release the new program and thought cursors were a minor consideration. Mighty Mouse is rinky-dink at best. It offers cursor sets that work, none are for lefties, except the stealth fighter (yuk, I'm an antiwar kind of person).


----------



## verbalista (Oct 16, 2001)

I'm trying to send you a picture of the cursors that MM offers. I can't seem to get a screenshot of the cursor you send in action, and because of the inadequacy of Mighty Mouse, I can't even install the other cursors. So, here's an attempt to let you see what kinds of cursor sets MM has, in addition to the default.


----------



## AshleeD (Apr 16, 2010)

The cursors I made weren't designed to be scaled up. This seems to be one of the benefits of Mac cursors. So are they fuzzy after you scale them or still fuzzy in the default size? The Snow Leopard pen was the largest cursor I sent you, so that might be a good control test.

The cursor sets on the unsanity website are sit archives. I downloaded a program that purports to work in Windows but it is not opening for me. There is a Mac program called stuffit which creates sit archives. Have you worked with these before?

I watched a YouTube video of a guy trying to set the hotspot in Mighty Mouse. It looks very fiddly but he does manage eventually.


----------



## verbalista (Oct 16, 2001)

The whole project is too much trouble. I did download Stuffit while setting up this new iMac. I can extract any .sit file, and Stuffit also will extract .rar files.

I didn't enlarge any of the cursors you sent to me. I think Apple just made the use of anyone else's cursor a huge pain, the whole proprietary fixation causes so much trouble...not just with cursors, but with programs, utilities, and so forth, that I find myself in a rage against the people who have made these decisions. Microsoft, Apple, iTunes (oh, yeah, that's Apple I guess), Adobe...Aaieee!

I will be so happy to write anything you want or need, just email me...but, let's put the effort to create these lefty cursors to rest for now. I can't thank you enough for your generosity and kindness to me.


----------



## AshleeD (Apr 16, 2010)

No worries.

It's strange for Mac to stiffle creativity as they are usually the first choice for designers and creative types. I never got why Windows does it's best to prevent a lot of customisation. When I go to any computer store every computer has Windows installed. It's not like they are in dire need of brand recognition.


----------



## verbalista (Oct 16, 2001)

Actually, I think the advantage the Mac once had for creative people is gone. This current system is not the original, elegant system that built Mac's reputation as the system of choice for artists, designers, etc.

But, having used both PC and Mac, I can't see any real advantage in painting, photo editing or any other area of one over the other. Each system has advantages in some areas, and is lacking in other areas.


----------

